# Textdatei erstellen



## sunflower84 (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe ein großes Problem das für viele von euch wahrscheinlich sehr einfach ist. Wenn der Benutzer ein bestimmtes Wort eingibt, egal ob in PowerPoint, Word ... erscheint ein Popup.(Systemweite Tastaturüberwachung). Das ganze habe ich über eine Datenbank gemacht. Der Benutzer kann ein bestimmtes Wort in die Tabelle der Access Datenbank schreiben, abspeichern und schon funktioniert es.(Diese Tabelle hat 2 Spalten: Wort und Meldung) Mein Chef möchte das aber nicht über eine Datenbank sondern mit einer einfachen Textdatei.
Ich sitze schon 2 Tage daran und bekomm es nicht mal hin eine Textdatei zu erstellen, da ich mich erst seit 2 Wochen mit VB beschäftige.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das denn machen könnte?

LG
Sunflower


----------



## DrSoong (18. Mai 2005)

Um eine Textdatei zu Erstellen/Lesen gibt es den *Open*-Befehl. Hier mal kurz ein Code, um eine Datei zu erstellen:

```
Open "C:\Text.txt" For Output As #1
 Print #1, "Das ist ein Text"
Close #1
```

Um eine solche Datei zu lesen, musst du nur das _Output_ durch ein _Input_ ersetzen und statt dem _Print_ ein _Input_ schreiben:

```
Open "C:\Text.txt" For Input As #1
 Input #1, Inhalt
Close #1
```

Such mal im VB-Forumteil nach *Textdatei*, da findest du noch genügend Anleitungen. Ansonsten bietet sich die VB-Hilfe an (Cursor über das Wort _open_ und auf F1 drücken).


Der Doc!


----------



## sunflower84 (18. Mai 2005)

Danke.Ich versuch es mal


----------



## sunflower84 (18. Mai 2005)

Noch eine kleine Frage.
Ich muss doch diese Textdatei zuerst erstellen, oder?


----------



## Shakie (18. Mai 2005)

Nein, brauchst du nicht. Die Datei wird mit der Open-Anweisung erstellt, falls sie nicht vorhanden ist. 
Unter Umständen ist es auch geschickt, eine vorhandene Datei erst zu löschen, sonst kann es dir passieren, dass du den Inhalt der bereits vorhandenen Datei nicht überschreibst sondern in der Datei weiterschreibst.

Edit: Hab ich die Frage jetzt falsch verstanden? Also wenn du in die Datei reinschreiben willst, muss die Datei nicht vorhanden sein. Aber wenn du aus der Datei lesen willst muss die Datei natürlich vorhanden sein.


----------



## sunflower84 (18. Mai 2005)

Ich muss aus der Datei lesen. Sie muss auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein. Denn der Benutzer soll in diese Textdatei ja ein Wort rein schreiben können und die dazugehörige Meldung.
Zum Beispiel:
Wort:Hallo
Meldung:Test
Jetzt soll das Popup erscheinen wenn das Wort *Hallo* eingegeben wurde und die dazugehörige Meldung *Test*


----------



## DrSoong (18. Mai 2005)

Wenn der Benutzer etwas hinzufügen soll, der usrprüngliche Inhalt aber nicht verloren gehen soll, musst du statt *Output* das Wort *Append* benutzen:

```
Open "C:\Text.txt" For Append As #1
 Print #1, "Das ist ein Text"
Close #1
```


Der Doc!


----------

